# Disposing of a steam track



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Recently, my wife and I sold the rural property that we have had for 42 years and downsized into an apartment building in the heart of Middlebury VT. So far, fine, except there is no possibility of having a steam track here. But, I did sneak a mill, lathe, etc. into the den, and I'm still doing train stuff and making chips.

But, disposing of my 10-year-old raised steam track (Llagas Creek aluminum code 250 including many switches) has proved to be interesting, to say the least. No takers from within my steaming community, not even when offered to certain parties for FREE. No, I did not list it on MLS because of perceived (on my part) shipping problems and such, but the word was spread at Diamondhead, other events, and via email to parties I thought would be interested. The all-metal elevated structure finally went to scrap and, after six months I'm about to do the same thing with about 360 ft of the L C track. 

I am interested in other's experiences and comments regarding disposing of a track. We are all getting older and home buyers, like mine, just want "get that track out of here and fix the lawn".

Larry


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

Larry,
I gave away most of my LC al track. I had purchased SV track sometime ago for my layout and I had to take the structure as well which i didn't need. I ended up virtually giving that structure away to local guy via Ebay but it would have been a great start for a live steamer...no takers however....
Sam


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

I guess I am fortunate,
I was able to sell my outdoor raised layout although for a lot less than it cost. I was just happy to see it continue and the new owner is doing a fabulous job of setting it up on his property. I still have my portable track and haven't decided if I'll take it along to FL or sell it. Hopefully it will also continue to serve the live steam community as are the first two I built.
I also had a bunch of Aristo track from my former garden line which I was happy to send on its way for a very low price, again, just to see it used.
Have fun,
Tom


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Larry Green said:


> Recently, my wife and I sold the rural property that we have had for 42 years and downsized into an apartment building in the heart of Middlebury VT. So far, fine, except there is no possibility of having a steam track here. But, I did sneak a mill, lathe, etc. into the den, and I'm still doing train stuff and making chips.
> 
> But, disposing of my 10-year-old raised steam track (Llagas Creek aluminum code 250 including many switches) has proved to be interesting, to say the least. No takers from within my steaming community, not even when offered to certain parties for FREE. No, I did not list it on MLS because of perceived (on my part) shipping problems and such, but the word was spread at Diamondhead, other events, and via email to parties I thought would be interested. The all-metal elevated structure finally went to scrap and, after six months I'm about to do the same thing with about 360 ft of the L C track.
> 
> ...


Try checking with Robbie at RLD hobbies, he has bought used collections.


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

Had it be local, I would have been all over the whole thing. My wife and I are wanting to put up a nice live steam/battery loop, but the cost is the road block right now. Mike


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Mike-- one of the problems is the cost of getting those six ft lengths home, either shipping or driving to get it.

Tom--Kendrick has your track, doesn't he? If so, maybe I'll get to run on it sometime, as he lives about twenty minutes from my daughter in PA.

Larry


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

That's correct Larry,
Kendrick and Donna are doing a great job installing the track at their home and I also would love to steam there for old times sake.
Mike,
Plan a vacation to the beautiful Finger Lakes region of New York state and you can pick up my
portable track and take it home for your enjoyment. It measures 13' x 17' with two loops of dual gauge Sunset Valley track. It breaks down into 8 sections less than 6' long and the legs, Velcro straps, a level and more are contained in an athletic bag so you don't lose any parts.
Best,
Tom


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, I've decided that the 360 ft of track is going into the dumpster at my building, unless someone takes it (free) before Memorial Day Weekend. Any takers--move fast.

Larry


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike--swing by both Tom's and my storage locker and you can have an empire!

Larry


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Larry - Tom White is selling a ton of Llagas code 250 rail and bashed ties for $1/ft of rail on Facebook. That's $12 per 6' length plus ties. That makes yours worth about $750 !! 
I actually msg'd him to say he was asking too much.


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Mine was selling for $1/ft with no takers--the dumpster is looking better and better.

The switches and split-jaws are safe for now--going to next DH if I still have them.

Larry


----------



## Ray Cadd (Dec 30, 2008)

Man, if I lived anywhere near striking distance, I'd come by and load up my truck. I know a couple people who would, come to think of it.


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Ray, my zip is 05750.

Larry


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

TYPO! Correct zip is 05753

Larry


----------



## Ray Cadd (Dec 30, 2008)

Larry Green said:


> TYPO! Correct zip is 05753
> 
> Larry


I'm 91007- other side of the country..


----------



## acbailey (Dec 27, 2007)

Tom Bowdler said:


> That's correct Larry,
> Kendrick and Donna are doing a great job installing the track at their home and I also would love to steam there for old times sake.
> Mike,
> Plan a vacation to the beautiful Finger Lakes region of New York state and you can pick up my
> ...


Is the offer to pick up your portable layout good for other live steamers?


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes,
But you'll have to bring lots of money. I let the last one go too cheaply and won't make that mistake again.


----------



## acbailey (Dec 27, 2007)

Tom Bowdler said:


> Yes,
> But you'll have to bring lots of money. I let the last one go too cheaply and won't make that mistake again.


What is the price you are asking for the layout? Do you have any photos to share?


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Larry, I have a friend here in Mass who may be interested in the track. PM me and I can put you in touch with him.


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Rich, I just made the deal with Art Bailey for the free track. 



Larry


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

No worries, glad to hear it’s not going in the dumpster!


----------



## steveriver44 (May 1, 2018)

*track*

Hi:I will take all of the code 250 gtrack. I am currently using it as well. Please advise shipping costs to 44116 via messenger. Steven Blake


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Steve--the track is spoken for.


----------



## Rufus (Jun 26, 2018)

I wish I had seen this last month!


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Larry Green said:


> Hi Mike-- one of the problems is the cost of getting those six ft lengths home, either shipping or driving to get it.
> 
> Tom--Kendrick has your track, doesn't he? If so, maybe I'll get to run on it sometime, as he lives about twenty minutes from my daughter in PA.
> 
> Larry



Im not too far from Kendrick. Im north of him, not too far from Milford PA. Feel free to stop here if you want to steam sometime.


----------

